# Plymouth Show Offical Thread



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i have just got off the phone to Mark King he is the man that runs the venue were it will be held i have spoke to him about the table cost and the tables are priced up at £15 the table size is 6ft by 2ft there are plentey of power points for evrey one to use and plentey of parking also 
and disabled entrance 

i will be having a meeting with him on saturday to get a set date but we sed over the phone around mid july will give offical date when we have one also be talking about getting food and drink layed on there will be a small entrance fee that will be given to the venues designated charity heartSWell 

The stage we are at now is getting people who would like tables so we can get enuff for evreyone 

so if you are interested then please let me know i will add you to the list and then confirm near the time if you want to book a table for the show 

all breeders are welcome aswell as viv makers frozen and live food ect
and equipment supplies

So as above let me know if you are interested in table space please pm me or reply back to this so i can get the list together 

Cheers 

Andrew Stagg


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

depending on how many babies I have left or ready ~ there'd have to be enough to warrant a table ~ I may be interested in this


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> depending on how many babies I have left or ready ~ there'd have to be enough to warrant a table ~ I may be interested in this


ok mate ill put you down on the list for now


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

hhhhmmm i'll attend should still be in plymouth in july - if it is going ahead you need to act fast as you only have a month o get every thing organised - need time to advertise etc etc.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

july is not set in stone may be early august im getting flyers all made up and a website done as week speek im contacting the rep shops in plymouth to see if they also want to come along just looking for breeders on here who would like a table or a few tables


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well should be good and will mean i wont have to get up at silly o'clock or travel miles n miles to go to the show.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

tigger79 said:


> well should be good and will mean i wont have to get up at silly o'clock or travel miles n miles to go to the show.


Thats what i was thinking as dont think there has been a rep show / meet down this neck of the woods plus i would be to lazy to get out of bed silly hours of the morning i will have set dates on saturday and also find out if food and drink will be layed on and if they can open the bar for us


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

if not i'm sure we cud find a vendor that would like to park a van there for the day


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

tigger79 said:


> if not i'm sure we cud find a vendor that would like to park a van there for the day


yea that shouldt be a issue there are plenty down here on a friday night in the city center they are evrey were 

if you could spred the word about the show it would be grate


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Oh fabulous, something local (ish).

I'll keep my eye open for the date, won't be trading this year but you never know in the future.

I have a nice 10 viv stack that is currently sat empty so will be looking out for interesting bargains!​


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

lucy1978 said:


> Oh fabulous, something local (ish).​
> 
> I'll keep my eye open for the date, won't be trading this year but you never know in the future.​
> 
> I have a nice 10 viv stack that is currently sat empty so will be looking out for interesting bargains!​


the set date will be posted saturday


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

i would be interested in tables


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

djjohn said:


> i would be interested in tables


How many would you be interested in mate


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

there is still table spaces avalible we now how a local breeder coming 

dean from two by two here is his website DM Reptile Breeder


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

There is still lots of table space avalible so get yourself down on the list for a table or tables


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

just a small update they will be opening the bar for us after the show and also laying on food and drink during the show


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

The show will be taking place on the 3rd week of august date will be posted tomorow


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

xxstaggyxx said:


> How many would you be interested in mate


probably 2 tables thanks


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

djjohn said:


> probably 2 tables thanks


not a probs ill put you down onto the list now you can pay for tables at the door all sellers will be let in about 1 hour half earlie to get set up and ready


----------

